# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Oct 21, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

Capt. Stephen Boriskie
Today Thursday off slow and we tried a half dozen spots before we landed on an old favorite and found ten keeper trout amongst scores of smalls. Guys had a good time talking roofing business and catching fish. Later, when the wind came up and the bite stopped, we moved around again and found some delicious Mangrove Snapper along with the rest of our trout limit. Just a darn good catch on this pre-frontal day, and so the next few days will be interesting as we ride a Texas weather change once again.

Remember,* â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny. High 79F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A clear sky. Low 54F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 81F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds overnight. Low near 65F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable clouds early. Some decrease in clouds later in the day. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy early with increasing clouds overnight. Low 71F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Strong north flow will gradually weaken through the day as high pressure builds into the region. Seas will be slow to subside. An improvement in marine conditions will continue over the weekend. A weak to moderate onshore flow will redevelop early next week as high pressure moves east, and as high pressure moves into the Great Lakes region. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 81.0 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 80.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------

